#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-11-11
<jmgailis> l'idée pour la conf' est que, si cela ne embête pas Pierre, il puisse à minima répondre à une partie des questions les plus pointues, et m'aider pour l'atelier (pas grand monde n'a répondu à mon appel d'ailleurs, donc on va avoir du mal)
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> quand sont les ateliers ?
<jmgailis> une demi-heure après la conf (si je ne me trompe pas)
<teolemon> les conf ?
<teolemon> car j'en ai vu une le samedi
<teolemon> et une le dimanche
<jmgailis> de 13h10 à 14h
<jmgailis> le samedi
<jmgailis> et de 14h à 14h50 le dimanche
<jmgailis> les ateliers devraient théoriquement être 30 min après les conf', mais avec tous ces changements, j'ai un gros doute
<jmgailis> l'idée à la base est de présenter les deux types de systèmes de trad d'ubuntu, le francophone (celui à 2 niveaux), et le minimal (traducteur=relecteur)
<teolemon> sur le minimal, je n'y prendrai pas partie
<teolemon> c'est pas comme ça que les équipes francophones fonctionnent
<teolemon> sur le francophone, ok
<teolemon> faut voir concrètement comment l'atelier se déroulera
<teolemon> et juste une précision, ne désespère pas si la salle est vide
<jmgailis> je suis au courant que cela sera normal que la salle soit vide
<jmgailis> l'atelier est prévu pour se dérouler sur deux pôles:
<jmgailis> 1°) les descriptions de packages
<jmgailis> 2°) Ubuntu en lui même
<jmgailis> donc la partie description aura lieu sur Nightmonkey, et la partie Ubuntu sur Launchpad
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> la partie "traducteur=relecteur" concerne Launchpad ?
<teolemon> packages = paquets
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-11-12
<YoBoY> teolemon, les 52 langues ça doit correspondre à une traduction suffisamment avancée :)
<cqfd93> YoBoY: plutôt 52 langues disponibles à la traduction ;-)
<YoBoY> ^^
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-11-16
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> j'espère qu'il aura terminé ses slides
<teolemon> je viens de terminer les miennes au cas où…
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-11-11
<Nairolf21> Bonsoir tout le monde
<Nairolf21> bonjour
